# Important thread really.. read this..



## 333maxwell (Mar 30, 2015)

I think it is anyway, and I haven't been in the forum for awhile so this may be old news to some, but I just had my little mind blown, and that doesn't happen very often.. 

So.,. I had to improvise on tools, it was a flat hot iron for hair when I picked up the idea, but I used a ceramic pizza stone preheated to 350, and a clothes iron set to about 350 (median cotton setting on most)

And parchment paper and a new shar flat razor to scrape.. and you can create VERY potent extract in about 5 minutes, no solvents.. 

Heat up that iron to 350, heat up that pizza stone (of flat hair iron) to 350, grab a piece of PARCHMENT (not wax) paper and fold it over the bud, hit it with your weight on the iron pressing down on the heated pizza stone, and count to 10 fairly slow..
The Steam inside the bud pushes the oils out.. you then scrape (once you get your technique it is easy) the parchment paper and you have extract that is WAY better than an ISO wash extract.. NO solvents. 

Sounds silly.. I will drop some pictures next post to show it a bit better..


----------



## 333maxwell (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok, so these are the tools


----------



## 333maxwell (Mar 30, 2015)

Take the flower, put it in the parchment


----------



## 333maxwell (Mar 30, 2015)

This is the results after ONE pressing.. I found you can do 3 flowers a sheet fairly well


----------



## 333maxwell (Mar 30, 2015)

And this is the results.. This was from about 4 grams of dried cured bud (I misted the bag for a second and closed it a few minutes to kind of charge up the first time, didn't do it the second time (this time) and think I WILL slightly humidify the grass next time again, but don't spray the grass, just inside the bag and seal it off a few minutes)


----------



## 333maxwell (Mar 30, 2015)

And that is all she wrote, just thought if you didn't know by now, you should. 

This isn't kids stuff. IF YOU TRY THIS.. Make sure you are at home and you don't have to go anywhere.. Really.. honest.. heh

Peace~!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 30, 2015)

Innovative....Mind if I ask where you first heard about this tek?

Seems like it would be a pain in the ass to do large quantities.


----------



## 333maxwell (Mar 30, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Innovative....Mind if I ask where you first heard about this tek?
> 
> Seems like it would be a pain in the ass to do large quantities.



---

I saw some kid on Youtbe fumbling around with a flat hot hair iron, PAINFUL video and I didn't make it through it all. But he got me to thinking. heh.. 

And it made sense.. Even dry dry dry bud usually has moisture, and when you hit it with the heat, and the press, it blasts the oils out like a pressure washer on a greasy floor.. heh

---

Large quantities? Hmm, I reckon one could rig up something more practical for LARGE quantities.. I suppose the biggest challenge would be to get the oils offf the heat after the press.. With parchment it is instant. 

---

To be honest, it is bloody brilliant coincidence it works the way it does.. .. I did it yesterday and thought.. na.. na.. So I did it again today and one hit later, an hour later.. I just draped a wee bit over a quarter bong hit, this ol stoner is NOT needing any more.. heh


----------



## 333maxwell (Mar 30, 2015)

For SMALLER quantities it is just fine.. takes a few minuttes.. NO NEED to make large quantities for the consumer.. BUT, one needs to have extra grass.. BUT to be honest, I smoke a liot of grass, this is the first time in a long time I only had one hit last me.. so it is give and take.. enough oil in that glob to last me a few days, and when I run out, if I have the irons heated, it takes about 10 minutes to make more. 

just had to share this one.. It's really a big deal.. I'll never do an extract wash using solvents for home use again.. (y)


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 30, 2015)

333maxwell said:


> For SMALLER quantities it is just fine.. takes a few minuttes.. NO NEED to make large quantities for the consumer.. BUT, one needs to have extra grass.. BUT to be honest, I smoke a liot of grass, this is the first time in a long time I only had one hit last me.. so it is give and take.. enough oil in that glob to last me a few days, and when I run out, if I have the irons heated, it takes about 10 minutes to make more.
> 
> just had to share this one.. It's really a big deal.. I'll never do an extract wash using solvents for home use again.. (y)


Retains most of the flavor? Any new extraction tek is a big deal...I'm assuming this one is partially decarbed due to the temperature used...So you saw a kid messing with a flat iron on youtube and improved on the tek. Nice job, sir


----------



## 333maxwell (Mar 30, 2015)

To be honest,the flavor is fairly neutral.. very smooth and non descript.. Like how a glass of water is supposed to taste? 

I have only tried this ONE strain and it wasn't distinct anyway.. older cured bud.. I'll try a more fruity fresher one next time and let you know how it works.


----------



## herbganji (Apr 1, 2015)

I subbed...I need to know how well this works lol

Yummy


----------

